# Starlight Bristlenose Pleco



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd share my Starlight Bristlenose Pleco, L183, grazing on the algae on the glass. I originally got two as little half-inch babies, but one of them died somehow and this guy has grown to about four inches long. They're also known as White Seam Bristlenose Plecos. I really lucked out when I found these guys from a breeder.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool shot.


----------



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kendrid (May 17, 2010)

He's a beautiful fish.


----------

